# T-Jack or Brat



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

Now the Brat got yet another boo-boo (this time a little more serious throwing shoulder sprain), and T-Jack having a pretty good game in relief last week, who would the queen fans prefer to see finish the season??


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

speckline said:


> Now the Brat got yet another boo-boo (this time a little more serious throwing shoulder sprain), and T-Jack having a pretty good game in relief last week, who would the queen fans prefer to see finish the season??


I missed 3 Qt.s of the game due to a church function,so I didn't see most of the scoring,but looking at the stat's, I wouldn't go as far as saying T-Jack had a good game, just wonder who will be the QB next year, really don't see T-Jack as the future QB, as far as next week,Favre will play, this year just didn't go as I hoped it would, Oh well,next year,but it will be fun to see who win's the divison,could come down to that last game in Puker land against Da-Bears,,,,,should be fun,,,,


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

speckline said:


> Now the Brat got yet another boo-boo (this time a little more serious throwing shoulder sprain), and T-Jack having a pretty good game in relief last week, who would the queen fans prefer to see finish the season??


Why would you care.....after all you have that singing cowboy on his golden horse....you know....Roy Rogers. :thumb:


----------



## Recurvenator (Aug 6, 2010)

It doesn't matter who the QB is........the queenies still suck. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Besides, in typical fashon, the queenie fans done jumped off the bandwagon......like they do every year. :crybaby: :crybaby: :crybaby:


----------



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

Just seems to be a good time for the queens to be in transition. The season is a bust. :bop: Why not give the next in line the experience he needs when there's nothing to play for anyway. :laugh: 
Otherwise, next year could be a REAL long year for the queens. oke:


----------



## Recurvenator (Aug 6, 2010)

speckline said:


> Just seems to be a good time for the queens to be in transition. The season is a bust. :bop: Why not give the next in line the experience he needs when there's nothing to play for anyway. :laugh:
> Otherwise, next year could be a REAL long year for the queens. oke:


The queenies always have REAL long years.......50 to be exact. 50 years with ZERO championships. :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: Man that must SUCK for the queenie fans. :crybaby: :crybaby: :crybaby: No wonder they jump off the bandwagon every year.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Recurvenator said:


> speckline said:
> 
> 
> > Just seems to be a good time for the queens to be in transition. The season is a bust. :bop: Why not give the next in line the experience he needs when there's nothing to play for anyway. :laugh:
> ...


So who has jumped off the bandwagon???Talk is cheap....where is the proof?Oh yeah....you don't have a bandwagon do you???? :crybaby: :crybaby: :crybaby:


----------



## Recurvenator (Aug 6, 2010)

KEN W said:


> speckline said:
> 
> 
> > Now the Brat got yet another boo-boo (this time a little more serious throwing shoulder sprain), and T-Jack having a pretty good game in relief last week, who would the queen fans prefer to see finish the season??
> ...


??????????????????? Kenny.............Roy Rogers is dead.....and his horse (Trigger) was white, not golden. :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Recurvenator said:


> KEN W said:
> 
> 
> > speckline said:
> ...


?????????????? Curvey.....Once again you don't know what you are talking about.Kind of a normal thing for you. :eyeroll: :eyeroll:

I grew up watching Roy Rrogers every Sat morning in the 1950's.He had a Palomino stallion.....you know.....yellow colored,named Trigger that he had stuffed and is still with his family.His wife Dale had a horse named Buttercup.They also had a German Shepard named Bullitt.Thier buddy was Pat Reilly who had a jeep named Nellybell.They always ended their show with the song....Happy Trails To You.

The Lone Ranger had a white horse......named Silver.I watched them every Sat morning.Along with the show Fury.....a black stallion.

Oh.....and the name is KEN or maybe I should think of a new name for you. :******:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

speckline said:


> Now the Brat got yet another boo-boo (this time a little more serious throwing shoulder sprain), and T-Jack having a pretty good game in relief last week, who would the queen fans prefer to see finish the season??


Now that Roy Rogers has another owieee.......er concussion.....I agree with Jimmy Johnson.....stick a fork in the Puketts.....they are toast.With no running game the Pukes depended on old Roy for all of their offense.....3 points allowed by the LIONS??????? :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

Was painful to watch. Unfortunately, I don't think there would be any difference with Rodgers. He didn't do squat while he was playing either. I have always thought the Lions were alot better team this year than their record shows!
Next week the Packers get NE. Hopefully we won't get blown out like the bears were, but I'm not too optomistic to say the least! uke: 
Rodgers needs to sit a week, or his career will go by the way of Aikman. :eyeroll: 
Saw an interesting stat that next weeks game may be the first game the Packers starting QB will miss in 19 years! :thumb: 
Looks like brat will get two extra days to recover from his boo boo and will play for the queens. :laugh:


----------



## Recurvenator (Aug 6, 2010)

It was just announced that Favrie boy is done for the year. How fitting that his last pass in the NFL was an INT. :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:

Now it's T-Jacks turn to throw some INTs. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

Last pass as a falcon - interception uke: 
Last pass as a Packer - Interception uke: 
Last pass as a diva queen - interception uke: 
Last pass of his career - interception uke:

Priceless!! :withstupid:


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Regurgitator, you wouldn't happen to be a Dallas fan would you? :lol:


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Good one, Longshot! :beer:

That's worse than calling his mommy a name that started with a "W" or a "B"


----------

